# Don't forget me, for I will not forget you



## higadesign

i need help to translate a frase that i am planing to use in one of my pieces of art but, it has to be the best accurate possible since it will  be exhibited and i dont want to feel embarrassed by the bad translation of google :s

the frase in spanish is "No me olvides, que yo nunca te olvidare"
in english is "Dont forget me, for i will not forget you"

thanks for everybodys help and hope i can have the right translation of this frase, i know a little but not enough to complete the sentence.


----------



## mizoguchi

In spanish it must be "olvidaré".

I'm a nihongo noob, but that's my try.

私のこと忘れないでください、あなたのこと忘れないから。

But don't trust me. Wait for other replies.

Edit:
I just awared that I ignored the nunca/never word in the second phrase. I don't know how to put it in japanese.
Also, I think you broke some rules, maybe you get better help reading those first. (Non descriptive topic title. Didn't tried to translate it yourself. Didn't give context...) Unas cuantas...


----------



## higadesign

opps sorry i was not aware of that 
like i said im new in this, so next time ill try to remember to specify my topic title sorry
and thank you for your translation, i will wait to see more replies


----------



## Flaminius

If you expect more replies, perhaps you could supply the full context?  I am particularly interested in who says this to whom in what situation.  Men's speech and women's speech are somewhat different in Japanese, but in formal occasions the difference is virtually zero.

Mod note
Also, please observe the standard spelling conventions in the language you write your posts (English, Spanish etc.).  This includes proper capitalisation (head of the sentence and, in case of English, language names), punctuation, apostrophe, accent marks. Can you edit your post just above?


----------



## uchi.m

mizoguchi said:


> 私のことを忘れないでね、あなたのことを忘れないから。


----------



## mizoguchi

Thanks uchi.m.

I can understand why you added を and ね, but why removed ください?

Edit: Sory, seems that I can't edit my previous post to capitalice language names.


----------



## almostfreebird

mizoguchi said:


> I can understand why you added を and ね, but why removed ください?



私のこと(を) 忘れないでね  sounds soft and lovely.

私のこと(を) 忘れないで  sounds theatrical, pretentious.

私のこと(を) 忘れないで くださいね  sounds  pushy.

私のこと(を) 忘れないで ください is better than 私のこと(を) 忘れないで くださいね


----------



## uchi.m

mizoguchi said:


> Thanks uchi.m.
> 
> I can understand why you added を and ね, but why removed ください?
> 
> Edit: Sory, seems that I can't edit my previous post to capitalice language names.


I thought you might want to say that to an acquaintance closer than a professor or a boss.


----------



## mizoguchi

Well, it's higadesign's phrase. Let's wait for more context. 

At least I already learned some things. Thanks.


----------

